

Show HN: Let's improve ratings - elij
https://aeolipyle.co

======
natch
What are you showing us here? Your home page says nothing and the "About" and
"How" pages are very confusing.

Can you tell us what it does in a single sentence? "Let's improve ratings"
reveals nothing. And no, you aren't getting my email.

~~~
yaur
[http://blog.aeolipyle.co/](http://blog.aeolipyle.co/) explains what its
about. Not sure what the rules are WRT multiple submits as ShowHN...

~~~
minimaxir
That's still not a product; that's just explanatory information. For Show HN,
you need to _show_ something.

~~~
elij
Sorry about the multiple submissions (won't happen again) -- I've got the
learning passes working quite well but really need interest (a critical mass
of voters and comparisons) to perfect it.

I don't know the best approach to achieve this.

~~~
yaur
I have a machine learning project where I expect to have a very similar
problem in a couple months. My plan is to build a stripped down tech demo/MVP
and post a show HN at that point, add the URL to my profile, etc. If you have
that already, your issue is that you are gating access to it with an email
signup.

IMO you either need to drop the requirement for an email signup (use an
anonymous cookie instead) or present a much clearer value proposition to users
that don't need any more spam in their in boxes. They aren't going to read or
believe any "no spam" commitments you make in your privacy policy and there is
no reason for me as a user to give you my email address.

One final note. An algorithm is not a product. My first programming gig was at
a company with one mad genius who had developed a video compression algorithm
that they couldn't make any money on because they didn't really understand
that an algorithm wasn't product (they were trying to sell an ICM filter). We
were able to pivot and built a number of products around the core algorithm
(IPTV and video conferencing platforms) and spent 90% or more of the
engineering dollars on "productizing" the algorithm (which we ultimately
dumped in favor of h.264). The point here is that you don't seem to be selling
a product and even if you see this as a "project" that you don't intend to
monetize you are still asking for something from users (e.g. time and input)
and need to give them a somewhat valuable product in return. Hope that helps.

------
minimaxir
You can't do a "Show HN" for a _landing page_.

